# Twisting endless loop strings



## RogerB (Dec 22, 2009)

I have read many times that you are not supposed to twist endless loop strings very much. My question is this, WHY!!
Since I have started making my own strings, I have shot strings with as few as 5-6 twists, to ones with well over 100 (some with maybe as many as 200). To date I have really seen no difference in how they work, no matter how may twists they have in them.
I will say that where the loops are served together will turn up slightly when an endless loop has many twists, but I don't see a big problem with this and since I wrap the ends of all my strings with yarn (to silence them) I don't consider this an issue.
I have actually started making my strings alittle bit long just so I could twist them more, this makes for a tighter bundle and a nicer looking string I think.
What am I missing here and what is the disadvantage of putting many twists in an endless loop.


----------



## F1Rocket (Dec 22, 2009)

It affects the accuracy, Merry Christmas, Roger.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Roger, I shoot endless loops and I have twisted mine to adjust brace height, and have had no problems with it.  Looking at mine on the wall now, that has been strung for a long time, it looks to have a twist about every 2 inches or so, and it shoots fine.  
Dan


----------



## Necedah (Dec 22, 2009)

Depends which way it's twisted. If it's a right hand twist, as the bow is drawn, it will unwind and the torque that develops will have a tendency to dampen the archers parallex and throw the the arrow to the left. and vice versa for a left hand twist.

and if you believe that..... I've got some real estate development property near Chickasawhatchee I would like to sell you.  

Dave


----------



## RogerB (Dec 22, 2009)

So if I am left handed and twist my string to the right, I need to shoot a stiffer arrow, or is that a left hand twist and a stiffer arrow, or maybe a weaker arrow with a thinner string, wonder if how tight my nock is effects that.  Wait a minute, I know I will just shoot 7.25 inch fletching. Thanks for the help!

How much did you say you wanted for that property?

op2:


----------



## markland (Dec 23, 2009)

I always build my endless loop strings about 1/4in longer then needed so after I pre-stretch them out I can put about 25-30 twists in them and they work very well, keeps the colors twisted up nicely and seems to be very stable as well.  Mark


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2009)

markland said:


> I always build my endless loop strings about 1/4in longer then needed so after I pre-stretch them out I can put about 25-30 twists in them and they work very well, keeps the colors twisted up nicely and seems to be very stable as well.  Mark



Not to mention twisted strings help hold the string silencers a lot better.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 23, 2009)

So it's official, we do the twist!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 23, 2009)

I always knew i was twisted for a reason


----------



## SOS (Dec 23, 2009)

Dennis and Dan doing the twist!  Now I know I'm gonna need morphine for my knee surgery!

Of course, I'm not sure how the string will really untwist when being drawn.  Seems what I've heard, if you have to twist it that much, you've got more weight in the string, thus a tad big slower...albeit not enough for me to recognize.  Could screw with your serving so I'd watch that.


----------



## markland (Dec 26, 2009)

Since your servings should be installed in the same direction, make sure you twist your string in the same direction or else you can loosen up the serving and get some serious twisting and unloading in the string when you shoot not to mention a very unstable string.  
After twisting hook 1 end on a peg and pull hard on the other end, the string should not twist much but both ends should twist together and tighten up.  If you pull on the end and 1 end twist 1 way and the other end twists the opposite way, then untwist and go the opposite with your twist.  Your string should not twist badly on both ends when you put pressure on it.  Good luck!


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 26, 2009)

That's clear as mud.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 27, 2009)

How does a twisted string untwist when it is tied at both ends? My head is still hurting from trying to figure that one out. HELP!!!!


----------



## Necedah (Dec 27, 2009)

For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
If the string is twisted in only one direction and a force is applied like stringing the bow, the reaction of the string is to relieve the stress by increasing its length and unwinding. The only way to prevent this, would be to braid the string so it is twisted in both directions and the tendency to unwind is equal but opposite in both directions.

At least that's my story, and I'm sticking with it.  

Dave


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 27, 2009)

I have watched a standard 6 inch thick line made of three twisted strands lay out straight under heavy tension.  

This does happen to a bow string, but the amount of untwisting would be minuscule at the pressures involved.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have a line/string that has x number of twists in it and both ends are tied to something that prevents either end from twisting, I don't care how much pressure you put on it, it will still have x number of twists in it. Now if that line stretches there will be fewer twist per given distance, but it will still have the same number of twist in total. I'm not sure how much a bow string stretches when drawn but it is very little. Also, since the string is consistent from one end to the other (other than the loops which are the same on both ends) it would stretch equally along the string. Since the nocking point does not move (ie the arrow placement on the string) the number of twists in the string at any given point will not change even if some stretching does occur.
Further, even if some twisting or untwisting did occur, this would not explain why some say you should not twist an endless loop string, but it is ok to twist a flemmish twist, since the same forces would be acting on both.


----------



## markland (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah kinda confusing to describe but very easy to demonstrate.  Get an old string out and hook 1 end on a nail and pull, then untwist the string and twist up in the opposite way and reattach and pull and you will see what I was trying to explain.  You definitely will know which way the string is suppose to be twisted up.  Good luck!


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 29, 2010)

*twisted???*

All I can say is if you are twisted to the right or twisted to the left, then you are still twisted regardless of weather or not it may effect  your accuracy,  you are just plain twisted!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in the process of bracing my first selfbow build and need a string to do this with, are there any of you twisted folks out there that could give me a hand? By the way that development land at Chickasawhatchee backs up to my swampland in Arizona!!!!!


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 29, 2010)

My head hurts....


----------



## F1Rocket (Jan 30, 2010)

Roger,
Any chance you understand how a "left-handed smoke shifter" works? This string may use the same principle.


----------

